# 

## foki-olga

!!! :yes:   :    (),       ,            ,   ...    ...   ,   - .     ..  ,   ,        !!      ..   !!!!

----------

4-,  2      ,   -          ( , ,      ).

----------


## Lenik

** ,  ,     ,   6.       -       .  , ?         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

100%,    .

1)  
2)   ()
3)  
4)  2    12   / ()
5)   

2)    (),    ,  -   ,   ,     .
       1,5 
2)  -   ,    ,    ,  ,    ,     .
 1,3,4,5  
     ,    / - .

----------


## .

> 2    12   / ()


-   ?        ?

----------


## Larik

.     ,         .    .
   ,        . 
   .

----------

*Lenik*, ...

 6    4  5  * 2*  4- " -,  "        .

   ,        .      **,   ,        .

     .      .

----------


## Lenik

, ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## foki-olga

!!!                (,   ..)???

----------

.    -         ,     1 .

----------


## foki-olga

,  ,    !!! :Wow:

----------

,  .     ()      ,      .

----------


## .

.

----------

> .    -         ,     1 .


   ,        ! ( ,         !)    :   ?

----------


## .



----------

**,       ,     (   4 ).          3 .

----------


## foki-olga

,  ,         /    3 ,          -       2-??

----------

!       3 .

----------


## foki-olga

:Redface:

----------


## nimana

, !        /    .        ( )  ,        (..              2 ),    ,         .                ?            ?

----------

21  2008 . N 110



6.                ( ) ,        - *  10       * .

    ,    ,  .

     .   .

----------


## nimana

, .  .  :Smilie:

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

"         " (     09.03.2004  22)

"3.3.   -,    3.2  ,   ( )     :
-   ;
-          ( 4- ),            ,       ;
- *  ,    *     ( ,       ),   ,            ,     ;
-    ,          "

  ,     ,    . 
      4  2008        ** 4  2008 (      3- )

----------


## _2009

! :    1   18  .  19.01 .       /  18 ,  ,  /.   09.02.,  ,   .  /, ,  .   ,       ,      ,   /.   /     .       ,        .

----------

*_2009*,     .  ,       ,                .

 ,         ,    ,   .  :Wink: 

PS     ...

----------


## _2009

!     ,        .         .  ,    ,  .   . , 2500 .     2500 .     -   . .    -  ,       ?

----------

:Wink:

----------

,             /,    .   ,   (  ).   ,          . ?

----------

** ,  ,   ,   ,   ?       ,   .

----------


## _2009

, !  2, . 4,  3 (   )      /   ?  / +   ?    -    .  ""     .   ,      /,    .

----------

,    (6%),         2009,         2  2008 , ..      -  -      ?  ( ) ?   ?

----------


## .

, ..  ,   ?     ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> , ..  ,   ?     ,    ?


   -     .    ,

----------


## .

,    3  2008   ,   ?   , ? 
    ,   ?    ?
 :Frown:

----------

2009,       .     ,    ,    .  - , ,  -  ,      ? (  )...       -     . (     )........... ,   31   ,   ......   ...        ,  ......




 15  2007 . N 375



,     ,

10.                 ,         8  9  ,       ,            .
11.                      ,          ,  ,   ().
 ,     ,      (),    ,                 ,         ,   .

----------

,

----------


## _2009

, !  2, . 4,  3 (   )      /   ?  / +   ?    -    .  ""     .   ,      /,    .

----------

,     .       ?   ,    /      ?

----------



----------


## .

> .


    ? ?       ,

----------


## -7

,  :

-   2009. ,  .      .    - .
-   2009.     ,  / 10000=, 
-   ,  / (5-16 )   .

  :
-      1,5 ? - .
    ,   1,5   .
-      .

----------

,       .

----------


## -7

** , .       ,  1,5  ?

----------

*-7*,              .

----------


## -7

** ,   :Smilie:

----------


## -7

** ,   :
1.         (). ,   - ?

----------

*-7*, , .      ,    140 .     ,    .

----------

,  ?       ,        (   ).    ( )   ,   .    6%.

      ( )  18.02.09  04.03.09.
  12  (  2008.   2009.) = 64238,3    12 : 366
  = 64238,3:366=175,51
   %  . = 175,51 * 80% (..  6) = 140,41
   18.02.09.  04.03.09. (15) = 140,41 * 15  = 2106,15
 ,  : 2259,78. (   4330)
  :
1.     .    .     . ? ?
2.     2106,15.?         (     )?
3.     2259,78  2106,15?      .  ?
4.       (..   ),  ,

----------

1. .,       .
2. ..
3. 2259,78.
4.   -  .

----------

** ,          ,       01.01.08  31.01.09      01.02.08  31.01.09 (  28   )?

----------

** ,     01.02.2008-31.01.2009.      ,  , 28   .         366 ,   338 (366-28).

     -.  375   .

----------

** ,     !   :Big Grin:

----------

( )     ,       (6%)?

----------


## .



----------

.  ,  ,   !!!            (-6%)   .

----------


## grebeniknatasha

,     ,    . .
   10.03.09  16.03.09 - 7 . .  7  7 .
    01.11.08.
1)  2008 - 30 . - 8305 .
 2008 - 31 . - 10065 .
 2009 - ?  . -  . (   11.01.  07.02.,  01.01  11.01  ,  ,       )
 2009 - 21 . - 6160 .
    0 ,  : 
24530:82=299,15*80%= 239,32*7 .= 1675,24 -      ( /  ,      , ?)
    10 ,  : 
24530:92=266,63*80%= 213,30*7 .= 1493,1 -      ,         .
2)  .  :
4330:31 (-   )*7.*80%=782,19 . -  .
: 4330:31=139,68*80%=111,74*7 .=782,18 .
    ?
3) : 1675,24 - 782,18 = 893,06 .
4)  -    ,   ,   ,  ,      ?         -   .  :Frown:

----------

1.   .   /    -   ,       (  15.01.2009  31.01.2009 ------,  01.02.2009  28.02.2009 ---  ..)     ,   ?  
2.  6%.      / ,   ./,  /    ?
      "",    /, /     .   .        .

----------

**, 
1.             -   ,    
2.   ?       ,  ?     ,  .

----------

*grebeniknatasha*,     0 .   -   ,      .        ,   4330/31*7=977,74.

----------

-      ,    (   )  ,    ?   - .

----------

-       ?   ?      .     -2.9%?

----------

! -   , .... ()

   /  08.08.09  05.09.2009 . ( / 100%)
=136,29, 
    24    =3270,96   4   =545,16
,    3816,12   .

  :           4330 ?

      ?

----------

,      .
    3816,12-.

           ,       .
   : 4330/31*24+4330/30*4=3352,26+577,33=3929,59. ,   3816,12.

----------

!

  ,    ...!

        ,  01.02.09 .,    1,5 .   23.11.09 .    ,   ,       .        01.01   ,   1000 (11000) +   400 (4400)        1000+400, ..   ,  ?

----------



----------

!

----------


## dolbiloff

.      .   .        .     6 .   28.10.09-2.11.09.  -/=2903, =5000,  48 .     : 7903/48*60%*6 =592.73     : 4330/31*4=558.71
4330/30*2=288,67
=847,38 ?

----------

60%   (98,79)  ,       (139,67 (144,33)). 
 7903/48*60%*6 =592.73,

----------


## dolbiloff

.   :          .   18720/31=603,87 ()18720/30=624 . ,       ;         -139,67(144,33)  ?   :      ?

----------

: 603,87  139,67.     60%     ,   .
         .

----------


## dolbiloff

.    !

----------


## G.Plus

!     .
     2009.          ,     . ..  2009.     4-.    6  9         .      .     1 .      ?  4-  2009      . 6 .9 ,    .      2009?  .      ,   .   ?   91.2? .

----------

,  ,   ,         -    .  ,  ,      4-.       91.2

----------


## G.Plus

!

----------

.   2009      , ,   2009     1,5 ,               .

----------

> .   2009      , ,   2009     1,5 ,               .


   (-)

----------

3-

----------

> 3-


!       ,     , ...  2010?

----------

2010

----------


## buza

, ,   6%,      8  15 .     288  2 ,  865,32   .                   ?

----------

.      ,     (   288) ,     .

----------


## buza

,    (  )   :Smilie:

----------


## - !!!

.      ,   ,  8 ,    6 
  :
 - 9000, 31 
 - 9000, 31 
 - 9000, 30 
.    = 27000 / 92 = 293,47

   ?   (4330*1,3  ..) = 4330*1,3*8 = 1452,62
  .   = 293,47*60%*8 = 1408,65
.


     ?
,        ,   ...
  ,       ...
    2009  ...
, ,    -  ...

----------

60%   ,       

60%     176,09
      4330*1,3/31=181,58.

----------

?     ?

----------


## -  !!!

,  ...

 , , ..    ,      ?
293,47*60%*8 = 1408,65 - ?   
.. 4330/31*8 = 1117,42  - ?

----------


## Luci

, ! 
.   01.12.09,   12000 .  2 .(62 .)
 8 . -  60%
 01.02.10  27.02.10  (..  )

 193,55*60%*27 -  13% =2727.89
:     ,     ,   400.  ?

----------

* -  !!!*,   4330/31*8 = 1117,42

----------


## 03

> 100%,    .
> 
> 1)  
> 2)   ()
> 3)  
> 4)  2    12   / ()
> 5)   
> 
> 2)    (),    ,  -   ,   ,     .
> ...


       24    .!!!

----------


## buza

> 4330*1,3/31=181,58.


 , ,   1,3 :Redface:  -

----------

,     * -  !!!*.    ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## buza

,

----------


## buza

> ( )  18.02.09  04.03.09.
>   12  (  2008.   2009.) = 64238,3    12 : 366
>   = 64238,3:366=175,51
>    %  . = 175,51 * 80% (..  6) = 140,41
>    18.02.09.  04.03.09. (15) = 140,41 * 15  = 2106,15
>  ,  : 2259,78. (   4330)
>   :
> 2.     2106,15.?         (     )?
> 3.     2259,78  2106,15?      .  ?





> 2. ..
> 3. 2259,78.


   ,      ,   ?    ,   ,  ? :Frown:

----------


## .

,   .    ,      ?
** , -

----------

,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## buza

,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## 03

> 60%   ,       
> 
> 60%     176,09
>       4330*1,3/31=181,58.


      - 1,3 (?)   ( )    -  4330/  .
        01.01.2010  2      !!!!!!

----------

* 03*,     ,       6         01.01.2010.

** ,        ,   +.       6  7 255-



> ,      ,       ,          ,   ,     ,           ,  ,          .


**  ,    01.01.2010    190-,   "" 
 2



> ,    ,      ,               ,     (               )     :
> 
>       -    ,        ,

----------


## 03

** ,        ,   +.       6  7 255-
[/QUOTE]
 , !!!            .          - 1,3???          . ..    ...     ???

----------

* 03*,  !       ,   ,        6 !!!

  -   ,    ,   *4330*1,3*/31*8,      *4330*/31*8.
    - 1,15,    4330*1,15,    ,   ,  4330.

----------

,  ! ,  ,  .     ,     ,     ,    ,    .       ,             1,5 ,        (, , ,    ).   ?

----------

, ,      ,      ?   ...             ?

----------


## .

.  2010       ,   .

----------


## .

**,       ,    .     ,        :Frown:

----------

.  . .  ,      ,         . 
     .
   - (   ),         .
,    ?
 ,   \   ...    ?      ???

----------

?       ,     .   -            .

       .

----------

,           ,      ...

,     ... (      ....)

 ,      ,   ,       ...

----------

,  .   ,       ( ,   ), **  ,       ,   4330 .?

----------

2009    -         
 01.01.2010 -      2    ,    .    -    .

----------

2010   4330?

----------



----------

. , :    -    2009,           .     .         (  )       4330    2009 ?

----------

?

----------

**,   ,      ?    .  2010           .

**,     2009  -   .

----------

,   .    ,    ... :Redface:

----------

, ,   ,        ,      .    "",        (    )       /    .

----------

.      ,

----------

!
    ,       "         -    ,  (     50%)   "

----------

, ,     ?
   11.01.2010 .   30000 . 
    30000,   30000,   10.03.2010 . 
   60000 . (    )    -  ,    , .. 49  (21    28  ).         (1224,49  1136,99),    140 *1136,99        - 159178,60 .

----------



----------


## nimana

.         .

----------

**,            (   1,5 , ) -  .
         .
   - ,    .

----------


## TashaV

,     ? ,  ?   :Wow:  (       )

----------


## nimana

> ,     ? ,  ?   (       )


  :yes: .          ,          .       ,     2-  3- ,   .

----------

, ,                 ,     2009   (1 000 000 )  /   (  3        )...     ?

----------

!   .        ?   -     ?

----------

,      : ,            .
          (    2-3    -      ,      ,   , -   ,    ,      ,          ),                  .

----------

...  3       -   ,    -         ?  -     ?

----------

,

----------

.  -     ?        ?

----------

.     10     .
             21.05.2008 N 110
"                        "
(    16.06.2008 N 11840)

----------

** ,    ,    ?     ?      ?

----------

(   ),       ,   ,           .

            ,    ,    . ,  ,   .

----------

?      ,       -    ?

----------

**,        :Smilie:  
  ,    ,    (  ) -  ,    , ,  -  --        :Smilie:

----------

!

----------


## -  !!!

01.12.2009  30.12.2009.
 31.12.2009     06.01.2010.
  10 . 10  (60%)
  4330,00 + 1,3 .. = 5629,00
    ....  10 000,00 
..  * 1:*       - ???
5629,00 - , .. , ..   ...
   ,       - 10000,00 / 31 * 30  = 9677,42 - ???
* 2*:
 ,   ...
      ????
  (31.12.2009)   4330,     2010  -    ,  ?
... ?)))
 ,      ???(200,00 -  .   . ):

  2009 .

__  
.09	4330,00 / 31 * 1 = 139,68;
__ 
200,00 - 139,68 = 60,32			

  2010 .				
_     :_
1200,00 - 400,00 = 800,00;
__ 
200,00 * 2 = 400,00			

*    :* 
139,68 + 800,00 = *939,68*
** 
60,32 + 400,00 = *460,32*

----------

375  ,     ,    ,  .

 :   ,         -  2009 .   2010       : 2  ,  .       2009 ,  1    ,     .      .

----------


## -  !!!

> 375  ,     ,    ,  .
> 
>  :   ,         -  2009 .   2010       : 2  ,  .       2009 ,  1    ,     .      .


,     ,  , ....
...     ,     31.12.2009,    ,  28.12.2009   15.01.2009,    ,   ,  2     2009 , ,     ???
...,   ,  , , ,    ,    , -  ,   ... :Redface: 
!!!

----------

> ,     ???


 .
http://fz122.fss.ru/?  ,     "  ",   ""

----------


## -  !!!

,   ,     ))!!!

----------


## 13

. ,      .       ,          8  .    ,        .  " ..." 951  04.12.2009 -  - , 4-   .
    ,    .      ,   .     ?

----------


## -  !!!

...          7 ...   , ,      ... -   ,    ,       ?...
...-    ,    ...   ... ???
..,        ,    ,     ...
 .

----------

** .    -    .
  3 255-.

----------


## -  !!!

.....  )))..    )))...
... ) :Redface:

----------

.     .

.  (-).   01.03.2010.   21  23 .         93950.00 (   ).  ,  "".        13 .

1.   . 93950,00 / 117,60 = 793,79.
2.   ,    1136,99 * 0,6 = 682,19.
3.  : 682,19 * 2 = 1364,38   , 682,19 -   .
4.  20  70 1364,38 
     69  70  682,19
     70  68  177,00
5.   -4, ,       , . .
6.  : ,        ?

 ,    ""  682,19+96,87      ,      . , -, -  .

----------


## .

> . 93950,00 / 117,60 = 793,79.


    117,6?   :Embarrassment: 



> ,    ""  682,19+96,87      ,


 ,            ?

----------

> 117,6?  
>  ,            ?


117.6=29.4*4

    .    .      .

    , -?
, ,  "" ? ;)

----------


## -  !!!

..      , .. , ,   ,   30 ,   - 31...  ..           ,    ...    ,     ...       ...

----------


## -  !!!

> , ,  "" ? ;)


...  -???   ?)
..   ,  , -,    , -,      ,    , ,    ,    ))

----------


## domingo SPb

[QUOTE= -  !!!;52888457]..      ,... QUOTE]

,    117,6,  31+30+31+30=122.

,  . .   ""...

----------


## -  !!!

..,     ...
...,        , ,      , ...  ...)))
.. ,     ...     ,   ,        ...        . :Smilie:

----------


## domingo SPb

"" -  ? :)

...

----------


## domingo SPb

,  -    .
!

----------


## Lyska

!        .    ? , ,  .      16/08  04/11 ( 81 ). 
    2009   2010 10000 ,   12 . 120 000 . 
 .  120 000/365=328,77 .
   328,77*81 =26630,37 
         .   : ,           . ?

----------


## nimana

,     12          .   ,  81  ,   140??? 
    "    ,     ,    ,   : 

 3.       

 10.        

1.                   70 (    - 84)      70 (    - 86,       - 110)    .

----------


## Lyska

,     .     ?      ?

----------


## nimana

,     .       , , 10000,      10000.       15000,      15000,    .

----------


## Lyska

)     4-         1    II .5,6,7?   .5 (   , )   3          (   , )?

----------


## nimana

,  .   5, 6  7  .

----------


## Larik

,  6    ,   ,    ,        .       .

----------


## ...

1,5 .    .    . 1.              ? 2.      (..     )?

----------

1. 
2.  "          -       - ". , ,          .   .

----------

*...*,    ,   100%,  40%

----------


## ...

> *...*,    ,   100%,  40%


 ..

----------

40%   .     (   140 )    100%   .      ,           140

----------


## ...

.      .    3

----------

6    .

----------


## ...

,   70        .      ??

----------

70       .            80  90 .

----------


## ...

.    .    .          ?

----------

,

----------


## rigick2

. ,     .            .           2  2010.    ,       1  (    ).            ( ).         . 
     ?    -        ?

----------


## nimana

1000 ,      ?           .

----------

> ).


  ?

         ????      




> ( )


   .

----------


## nimana

> ( )


,   ,       :Smilie: 
   ,  ,    ,    .            ,      :Big Grin: .      :Big Grin:

----------


## NastasiaD

> 


  :Wow:    ?

----------


## nimana

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 85

!    ,      ,             .   .     ,   ,    ,      ( ) ,    / ,         ,    .  .  .

----------


## nimana

,    .    /    ,   .      :   /,    /,       (  ),        4-,       2   5, 6  7(            6  7 ).    ,     -.   10          ,      .

----------


## leika_katerina

1  (  30.08-02.09).   ,   (  ).    !      ,           .            .       ?      ?

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## leika_katerina

.    .18  101  12.02.1994.  .4 .4.7 255-  29.12.2006

----------

*leika_katerina*,      ?    -    ,     ,    ,    ?

----------

, 4       ...

----------


## leika_katerina

> .18  101  12.02.1994.  .4 .4.7 255-  29.12.2006

----------

, 



> * 1*  (  30.08-*02.09*).


      -...

----------


## leika_katerina

:      10.08.  25.08 (  ),         26.08  29.08,       30.08  02.09. ..         4    .

----------


## leika_katerina

:Embarrassment:        ?

----------

.           .

----------

26.08 - 29.08 ?

----------


## leika_katerina

> 26.08 - 29.08 ?


    ,      .   ?

----------

...        "" 2  ,     2      :Smilie: 

    /

----------


## leika_katerina

> /


  ?    ?

----------

...

 ?  ? :: ?
 ?  ? :: ?
 ?  ? :: ?
...

  ...

----------


## leika_katerina

10.08.10 -  13.08.10
 13.08.10 -  17.08.10
 18.08.10 -  20.08.10
 21.08.10 -  25.08.10 

      - "   " 26.08. 27.08. 28.08 29.08   
 30.08.10 -   02.09.10
   03.09.2010
           14 ?

----------

26.08 - 02.09  

        ,   ,      30.08-02.09,   26.08-29.08...

----------

,           ( (6%)?      .

----------

?

----------


## nimana

?

----------

,       . ..  ,   ,     .        ?  5169.1,    ,         69.11

----------

-        ?
   ,     
69-70  
70-50  
51-69

----------

.   -15 .  2            300 .  , ,   /  .   ....  .  -    , ?

----------

! 
  .      ,        ,     -  ,  ,     ,  -   ( ), .      2670,   ?

----------

.
   ,    .       ,      .     69 ,  " "

----------

> -    , ?


  ,   .  300

----------

.
  .        ,   .
      .
     :    2 ,   ,    ,  ,    ,  ,   ,    ,   50,51,60,76,71,62  2 .
 ,   .
      .            ,     (   ).     , 2-  2008-2009,       2008-2009, ,     ,      .
     ?
  ,     ""?

----------


## .

,   ,    
           2-.        .
     ,     ,    .     ,              ,

----------


## Argo

*.*,    .
    2008  .     ,          2009,      4 . 2010 .       2008 .
         1 ,        .    .
         ?

----------


## .

*Argo*,    ?
 ,  



> 


         ?

----------


## Argo

*.*.     :Frown: 
..    5    ,   -

----------


## .

,   ,     .       :Frown:

----------


## Argo

*.*,  4  , ..    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?   ,      .    2009   2008    ?

----------


## Argo

*.*,     :Frown: 
   3-, 1-, 1  (   )

----------


## .

,      ?  ,         :Frown:

----------

, , ,              (  2011).    2011  -    .   ?   ?    ???

----------

2011   2010   .

----------

2008  2009?  2010? (      )???

----------

- 2009-2010
        (       /  ),

----------

...     -       2009   2011???   2009+2010???

----------

> 2009+2010???


  :yes:

----------

,        ...   2011     ???

----------

> ,


    ...   :Frown: 




> ...   2011     ?

----------

.   .      1,5   .    8     2- .   .  ???

----------


## .

?

----------

-    .         .

----------


## .

.      ,      .

----------

.  ...   .      -?

----------

> -?


? ?   ,

----------

> - 2009-2010
>         (       /  ),


,          1,5        ???   3 .,       730 ???

----------

> 3 .,       730 ???


  :yes:         2011

----------

> 2011


        ???

----------

**,     -  ,       2011     . ,  -   ,    :Wink:

----------

> **,     -  ,       2011     . ,  -   ,


      !    ,       -     ...

----------

,          .    ,         ,     .
  ?     ,       ?

----------


## Argo

,       .      10.12  :Frown:

----------

> **,     -  ,       2011     . ,  -   ,


 ,          ???

----------

,           ,    ?

----------

?    2009  2010?    ,                2011?

----------


## H<o>K

1.          - ,        ?
2.       ,     12  (  ,         ).
3.     ,    ?   ?

----------


## OlyaSunny

!
  !!!  :Baby: 

   :
    6%, ,         ,         ,                  ,   4           -   ,    .
1.         ,          6 . ?       ?

2.            1,5      - ?    2008  2010    ,    ,    -   ,     (  ).

   ! :Redface: 
 !

----------


## .

2.       ,         .      2010

----------

> ,           ,    ?


.

----------

> ?    2009  2010?    ,                2011?


         -    .  ,   2011        .

----------

> 1.          - ,        ?


 



> 2.       ,     12  (  ,         ).


 ,     



> 3.     ,    ?   ?


       .       2010  2011,   2010    -2010.  2011  ,      -  90%    .
    -            :Wink: .

----------


## OlyaSunny

> 2.       ,         .      2010


       ?

----------

,   .    .

----------


## OlyaSunny

> ,   .    .


         ?
 ,     .       .

----------

*OlyaSunny*, , ,  ,      .     ,   .   :   2009-2010  (    415000+415000),   730,   30,4   40%.

----------

, ,      2011 ?     ???

----------


## OlyaSunny

> *OlyaSunny*, , ,  ,      .     ,   .   :   2009-2010  (    415000+415000),   730,   30,4   40%.


   !

----------


## OlyaSunny

> 1.         ,          6 . ?       ?


      ?

----------


## OlyaSunny

:
 .        1,5 ,       ?     ?

----------

(   )   6 ,  ,    .
            .  ,            ,   ,  .

----------

> , ,      2011 ?     ???


    ... -  ?

----------


## 7777

...        !!!    ,  ...       ?          1,5       ,

----------


## OlyaSunny

> (   )   6 ,  ,    .
>             .  ,            ,   ,  .


        6 ?    ?

----------

,       100%  ,    1136,99

----------


## OlyaSunny

> ...        !!!    ,  ...       ?          1,5       ,


       .       :Smilie:

----------


## katmit

> .


  249   ,    ))))

----------


## OlyaSunny

> 249   ,    ))))


 .        . :Redface:

----------


## OlyaSunny

> ,       100%  ,    1136,99


  !  :Sun: 

          . .     12        (/-  )?

----------

